# Thinking about upgrading from Roamio to Bolt OTA, but I have an easy ??



## SlammedNiss (Sep 24, 2012)

I have 2 OG Mini's in my house as well, an A92 and an A93. I assume it will work just fine with these older style Mini's with no issue? Everything is networked via Cat6 through the house.


----------



## vaquero (Jan 14, 2020)

Similar question in this thread. Should I Buy New Bolt OTA, Retire Old Roamio OTA?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

SlammedNiss said:


> I have 2 OG Mini's in my house as well, an A92 and an A93. I assume it will work just fine with these older style Mini's with no issue? Everything is networked via Cat6 through the house.


Note that if you are not on TE4 currently, the OTA comes with TE4 (and can't downgrade) and the Mini's will upgrade to TE4 if the Bolt OTA is made the host.

Scott


----------



## SlammedNiss (Sep 24, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> Note that if you are not on TE4 currently, the OTA comes with TE4 (and can't downgrade) and the Mini's will upgrade to TE4 if the Bolt OTA is made the host.
> Scott


I'm not currently on Hydra, but currently reading a thread discussing the pros and cons. The main reason I thought about upgrading was to get a Tivo with a warranty again (bought my Roamio new 12/2014) and also be able to stream directly to my mobile device. That would really be a nice feature to have when I travel. Still reading though so havent made up my mind yet.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

SlammedNiss said:


> I'm not currently on Hydra, but currently reading a thread discussing the pros and cons. The main reason I thought about upgrading was to get a Tivo with a warranty again (bought my Roamio new 12/2014) and also be able to stream directly to my mobile device. That would really be a nice feature to have when I travel. Still reading though so havent made up my mind yet.


I have a stand alone TiVo Steam device from the Premiere days, check eBay I see several $40-80 . It works with my Roamio TE3. Upgrading to TE4/hydra you'll lose certain other functionality and compatibility with any TE3 DEVICES (PREMIERE) you might not be using now but might in future. I have two 2-tuner Premieres, a Roamio Basic and a Roamio OTA my Stand Alone TiVo Steam works with all. Works with TiVo Online via my pc laptop also.

Sent from my SM-T837P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

PCurry57 said:


> I have a stand alone TiVo Steam device from the Premiere days, check eBay I see several $40-80 . It works with my Roamio TE3. Upgrading to TE4/hydra you'll lose certain other functionality and compatibility with any TE3 DEVICES (PREMIERE) you might not be using now but might in future. I have two 2-tuner Premieres, a Roamio Basic and a Roamio OTA my Stand Alone TiVo Steam works with all. Works worth TiVo Online via my pc laptop also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T837P using Tapatalk


I know this is from March but we just ordered a Tivo Bolt the other day we also have 2 OG Mini's and a Roamio Plus that has nothing wrong with it have had it since 2013. We just have a 4K TV now and got a good deal on the box with Lifetime. What features do we lose going from TE3 to TE4? I know thumb s up and thumbs down is going to be gone. If their is a thread discussing this you can direct me to it. Thanks! We have a Roamio Plus and I am able to stream and watch my shows from my phone or Chromebook.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TE3 to TE4 (negatives): Suggestions mostly doesn't work/no thumbing possible/effective; no TiVo Live Guide (although there is a mini version); no ability to transfer shows from a PC to the TiVo box; no ability to transfer shows between TiVo boxes from the TiVo box itself (needs to be done online); addition of pre-roll ads (but you can call TiVo to get them discontinued); a TiVo+ line insert/ad on the TiVo Guide.

What you get (positives) with TE4: a snazzier UI; AutoSkip for ads on some shows (TE3 has manual AdSkip); voice control; workability with the TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter, for the TiVo Mini VOX box; HDMI-CEC functionality.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> TE3 to TE4 (negatives): Suggestions mostly doesn't work/no thumbing possible/effective; no TiVo Live Guide (although there is a mini version); no ability to transfer shows from a PC to the TiVo box; no ability to transfer shows between TiVo boxes from the TiVo box itself (needs to be done online); addition of pre-roll ads (but you can call TiVo to get them discontinued); a TiVo+ line insert/ad on the TiVo Guide.
> 
> What you get (positives) with TE4: a snazzier UI; AutoSkip for ads on some shows (TE3 has manual AdSkip); voice control; workability with the TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter, for the TiVo Mini VOX box; HDMI-CEC functionality.


Thanks! My husband was upset when I told him about the ads last night and said if they don't shut them off we're sending it back. Do I have to wait till it's set up for them to turn ads off or can I call now and say mark my account to turn off once activated or we don't want it? I did read about the guide ad to stay. What do you mean their is no live guide like now I have a guide button to see what's on we can't do that anymore no guide on the Tivo? You said Mini version so is it a small guide at the bottom I may have seen that now that I think about it. I did watch one video on TE4. Ours is supposed to come today so I need to watch another you tube video on TE4. We can skip now by hitting the green D button on certain shows.You said skip ads do you mean commercials? We don't transfer shows from PC to Tivo I used to watch shows from Tivo to PC back in the day but now I watch on phone or Chromebook. I can't wait to try voice control I do have Alexa do a few things now but I still think it'll be neat and the UI looks ok to us. Mu husband said we'll get used to it and if it goes with our bolts and able to use Voice Control we will keep it. As long as my shows record and I can watch them I'll be ok with it I'm sure. We have 2 OG minis which Tivo said will need to be updated to the TE4. Not sure what HDMI-CEC is but anyway thanks a bunch!


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't call them until you see ads show up. I've had an Edge since March and saw 0 ads. Got a Mini VOX to replace one of the older ones, then all of a sudden I had some ads on that box. I went on their chat, gave them the TSNs for my main TiVo boxes (they said they didn't need the mini TSNs), and they said they removed them. I made a connection to the Tivo service and they were gone and haven't been back.

So bottom line, I'm not sure what "flags" you for them, but definitely don't say anything until you see them. (if you see them)


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

justinw said:


> Don't call them until you see ads show up. I've had an Edge since March and saw 0 ads. Got a Mini VOX to replace one of the older ones, then all of a sudden I had some ads on that box. I went on their chat, gave them the TSNs for my main TiVo boxes (they said they didn't need the mini TSNs), and they said they removed them. I made a connection to the Tivo service and they were gone and haven't been back.
> 
> So bottom line, I'm not sure what "flags" you for them, but definitely don't say anything until you see them. (if you see them)


Ok Great! Thanks! We have 2 OG Mini's but were told we didn't have to upgrade them just get the updates. I do want to update the remotes though. I got my husband a Lux light up one for the family room so we each have our own remote and if I really like it I'll get one for the bedroom with that dongle since their older minis.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Rose4uKY said:


> Thanks! My husband was upset when I told him about the ads last night and said if they don't shut them off we're sending it back. Do I have to wait till it's set up for them to turn ads off or can I call now and say mark my account to turn off once activated or we don't want it? I did read about the guide ad to stay.


I don't know if you can handle this preemptively--you could try and call and see what happens. But note that some people never get the ads to begin with--you can just wait and see.


> What do you mean their is no live guide like now I have a guide button to see what's on we can't do that anymore no guide on the Tivo? You said Mini version so is it a small guide at the bottom I may have seen that now that I think about it.


With TE3, you choose between 2 forms of the Guide format: the Grid Guide--the form that the cablecos tend to use; and the Live Guide, the format that TiVo came up with years ago and that some of us prefer. With TE4, the regular Live Guide format is gone and the Grid Guide format is the only one. Having said that, a separate, "mini" version of the Live Guide still can be accessed (that's the smaller Guide version that you get under TE3 when watching live television and you press the remote's Select button).


> You said skip ads do you mean commercials?


Yep. With TE3, as you know, TiVo "marks" many primetime TV shows so that you can press a remote button at the start of a commercial break and skip the commercials. With TE4, you can set the box to skip the commercials automatically, no button press required.


> Not sure what HDMI-CEC is but anyway thanks a bunch!


HDMI-CEC is a newer technology that lets electronic components talk back and forth to each other. A biggest use: you press a button on your TiVo remote, such as the TiVo button to get to your My Shows listing, and the TV turns on automatically while also going to the My Shows screen. Just a nice convenience, saving button presses.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> I don't know if you can handle this preemptively--you could try and call and see what happens. But note that some people never get the ads to begin with--you can just wait and see.
> (Ok Thanks!)
> 
> With TE3, you choose between 2 forms of the Guide format: the Grid Guide--the form that the cablecos tend to use; and the Live Guide, the format that TiVo came up with years ago and that some of us prefer. With TE4, the regular Live Guide format is gone and the Grid Guide format is the only one. Having said that, a separate, "mini" version of the Live Guide still can be accessed (that's the smaller Guide version that you get under TE3 when watching live television and you press the remote's Select button).
> ...


(Oh Ok cool also I will tell my husband)

Thanks Again!  We both have to leave for work in about an hour and no Fed-Ex yet. UPS puts our stuff in the garage we don't usually get Fed-Ex so I don't know when they will come and if they will make us sign for it.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

So.. i have to backtrack on what I said earlier. Yesterday, the ads are showing up again on my Mini VOX. Again - they never have on my Edge. So back to the Tivo chat I go, this time I gave them the Mini TSN, and they gave me the whole "wait 72 hours" thing. We'll see.....


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Oh so you have to tell them the minis also? Cuz we got ads right away even though our box still isn't connected right we can't get it paired I've had the cable guy out here for 2 hours He thinks I have a bad box I don't know. But I called yesterday and he told me 72 hours so you're saying even though they might go away on the main TV box they could still show up on the minis?


----------

